# Recently diagnosed with Hashimotos



## mikdizzle98 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi! I was recently diagnosed with Hashimotos in the beginning of February. Although my thyroid tests are normal, my TPO antibodies were 4724. Since I had almost all the symptoms of hashis, my endo started me on 100mcg of levothyroxine. I've been on it for 9 weeks and don't feel an ounce of a difference! Is there a possibility I may not have hashis or do I need to try a med adjustment? I messaged my endo and asked if I could try armour or a non generic pill and I'm waiting for a reply.
I've been waiting for years for an answer on why I always feel so terrible, and am frustrated that I thought I found the answer but have had zero relief. Any info/advice would be awesome! Thank you!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm
(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)
Thyroglobulin Ab
A negative test is normal. A negative test means no antibodies to thyroglobulin are found in your blood.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm
(The normal thyroid has Thyroglobulin in low titers but should not have Thyroglobulin Ab)

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/hashimotos-thyroiditis/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board!

High TPO antibodies such as yours are suggestive of many things and definitely NOT definitive of Hashimoto's.

Please insist on an ultra-sound and Thyroglobulin as well as Thyroglobulin Ab tests.

Info above.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Have they not retested your levels yet now that you've been on the Levo for 9 weeks?


----------



## mikdizzle98 (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you for the info Andros, and I am definitely going to ask for those tests! 
@ Jenny V, no they haven't. I messaged him last week with no response yet. Is that something I can do thru my GP you think?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

They really should have ordered labs again 6-8 weeks after starting the meds, so I would get on them about that. It's fully in your system now so it's the right time to do labs again to see if it's working and see if you need more or less.


----------

